# What can be used as a substitute for a tandoori oven?



## papabear (Feb 7, 2009)

I would like to make traditional tandoori chicken and naan bread, but I'm finding myself a bit short of a tandoori oven. Any suggestions?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Moving this to a better forum....

Good luck!
Mezzaluna


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

A Big Green Egg or any other ceramic cooker.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Most people use a grill for the chicken and a hot pan or cast iron griddle for the naan. The home oven doesn't do either of those foods justice.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *DuckFat* 


> A Big Green Egg or any other ceramic cooker.


How would you make naan or other tandoori breads in a BGE? Directly on the grill, using indirect heat?

If directly on the grill, or a stone, other than the taste of a little smoke, how is using a BGE different from a grill or stone in any hot oven?

BDL


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Most grills won't appraoach the temps of a BGE or other ceramic cookers which can hit 1,000 degrees with ease. The BGE like a tandoori is made from ceramic so you have some moisture retention as well. I use a combination of the plate setter and a pizza stone so it's more indirect but not all that different from a Tandoori as I can invert the plate setter and get the stone very close to the fire. I'd say a little smoke and high temps are key to replicating a Tondoori. I've never tried it but I would suspect with a little ingenuity and some lump charcoal you could rig up a WSM to work very well.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd forgot how hot they get.  If you already have one, it would be a waste not to tandoori with it, wouldn't it?  And another argument for making the choice of a BGE, Primo, or similar if you're buying an outdoor grill.

BDL


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

FWIW I use this to make naans, pizzas, breads etc...

http://www.betterbaking.com/viewArticle.php?article_id=45

Takes a little time to preheat but once hot it works great.


----------



## spiceman (Jun 28, 2011)

Why don't you just get yourself a home tandoori oven??  BGE's are no substitute for the real thing!


----------

